# Millie Finally Kidded! **Decided to Name him Baha Boy**



## jay13 (Apr 12, 2009)

Here are the pics of our little buck. He is such a cutie. She kidded with a :kidblue: :kidred: but the little girl didn't make it  Oh well, counting my blessings with this beautiful 8 lb kid  








































He didn't inherit his daddy's wattles but he is cute  Now I just have to figure out a name for him. Our theme is "one hit wonders." My other goats are Millie, Vanilli, and Dexy (dexy's midnight runners). Ideas?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Hooray! Millie Finally Kidded!*

What a handsome fellow  so sorry about the girl though what a bummer


----------



## Iwantgoats (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Hooray! Millie Finally Kidded!*

Congratulations  and sorry about the little girl


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Hooray! Millie Finally Kidded!*

Congrats on the new baby....too cute... 

Sorry about ...the one that didn't make it ...very sad...  :hug:


----------



## jay13 (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: Hooray! Millie Finally Kidded!*

So what can you do when the back feet of one and the head of another presents during labor? Her front feet were back and her head was just behind his back feet. I am going over in my head what I could have done differently, but nothing comes to mind?


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Hooray! Millie Finally Kidded!*

Congrats on the adorable little boy! Sorry about your little doeling.  
In that situation, you probably can't do anything more than what you did. See who's closest to coming out and try to free that one first. It sounds like that's what you did, and are you sure it isn't possible the little girl was already gone?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Hooray! Millie Finally Kidded!*

Congrats on such a healthy big boy! So sorry his sister was lost, sometimes, theres nothing more you can do :hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Hooray! Millie Finally Kidded!*

How cute, love his sweater! I am so sorry about the doeling, but God must have loved her so much he wanted her to stay with him  Always a brighter look on these sad happenings. He sure did bless you with a beautiful boy though, Congrats!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Hooray! Millie Finally Kidded!*



> So what can you do when the back feet of one and the head of another presents during labor? Her front feet were back and her head was just behind his back feet. I am going over in my head what I could have done differently, but nothing comes to mind?


 I'd push the head back ...if the kids legs aren't there....after you push back the kids head... then grab the other ones back feet and pull the kid as mom pushes...the other then should follow...but ..make sure the feet are with the kid... that's head was only present prior.... but...let me tell ya... it doesn't always happen... like you want it to....don't blame yourself.... :hug:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Hooray! Millie Finally Kidded!*

What a cutie!! Congrats!


----------



## jay13 (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: Hooray! Millie Finally Kidded!*



toth boer goats said:


> I'd push the head back ...if the kids legs aren't there....after you push back the kids head... then grab the other ones back feet and pull the kid as mom pushes...the other then should follow...but ..make sure the feet are with the kid... that's head was only present prior.... but...let me tell ya... it doesn't always happen... like you want it to....don't blame yourself.... :hug:


Thats what I wound up doing, I suppose its possible that something happened while she was stuck in the birth canal. It makes me feel better knowing that a seasoned vet like you would have done what I wound up doing. It was a hard birth for Millie rear feet first, probably because the girl kept sliding forward. She never did move after she was born, even though I tried rubbing her down, sucking the snot out of her lungs, even held her by the rear feet and swung to get a bunch of gunk out that way. There seemed to be a lot of brownish green goop in the fluid muconium maybe? My theory is that since her nose came out with his feet that after she went back in she inhaled and got too much fluid in her lungs and there was too little time to get her out. It took a while to get her brother out since he was a big boy.

One other question, is it normal for the kid to sleep away from the dam? I saw him nursing earlier, but now he is against one wall and she is in the middle of the stall. ( I love my barn cam ) Should I do more to encourage them to be close to each other? I am worried about the temperature, it is coooooold tonight.


----------



## jay13 (Apr 12, 2009)

Oh, and we decided to name him Baha Boy after the group Baha Men who did that one song that drove me crazy all summer


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

you & I had the same luck today! Sorry you lost the little doeling but congrats on Baha Boy


----------



## nigerianmeadows (Dec 12, 2010)

Congrats! Baha Boy is too cute! Love him. Hugs on the loss of the doe. I just lost a kid too. Sounds like you did a grand job as nurse!


----------

